

I got my startup shadowbanned on programming subreddits :( - Blondebro
https://blog.jixee.me/am-i-shadowbanned-on-reddit/

======
rwestergren
You were spamming and rightly banned for it.
[https://www.reddit.com/wiki/reddiquette](https://www.reddit.com/wiki/reddiquette)

